# Have you ever wanted to grow a moustache, put on a Hawaiian shirt, rent a Ferrari convertible, and drive around blasting the Magnum PI theme?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have. 

Have you?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

no


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Not recently. Have you tried to buy a Tommy Bahama shirt lately!? The 308 is cheaper.
C


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

No, you could buy moar guitars for that kinda money.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wasn't as much fun as I had hoped.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Wasn't as much fun as I had hoped.


What would you rather do now?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I haven’t wanted to do anything but exactly what you’ve just described


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> I haven’t wanted to do anything but exactly what you’ve just described


I mean, I hadn’t dwelt on it being a possibility, but, uhh, sure, why not?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> What would you rather do now?


Knight Rider. Better theme and a car that can talk. Nguyen Nguyen


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Every. Single. Day.

dont forget the vintage Rolex GMT, and friends with a beach resort and helicopter.

I could do without the Vietnam flashbacks though.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I have a moustache...


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

No... I was always more a Simon&Simon fan... Canadian tuxedo, cowboy hat, and a big honkin' Dodge power wagon!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

THRobinson said:


> No... I was always more a Simon&Simon fan... Canadian tuxedo, cowboy hat, and a big honkin' Dodge power wagon!


And cooler theme song.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Do I get laid more? Otherwise, what's my portion of the residuals? Syndication? Marketing?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No, that was never a show I watched or an image I aspired to.

I did enjoy Quigley Down Under however.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah....when I was 12.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Never thought about it but now that you mention it, wouldn’t be the worst thing in the world.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The moustache, Hawaiian shirt, and driving around to the Magnum P.I. theme sounds good. However, the anxiety created by the thought of a scratch or dent on a *rented* Ferrari is a little too intimidating. I can't afford that. Now, if someone *else* was driving and had any costs on _their_ credit card, I could handle all the rest.


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

I’d change the shirt for a cowboy hat, the 308 for a ‘77 TA, and take the special bonus of Sally Field in the 70s.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Every. Single. Day.
> 
> dont forget the vintage Rolex GMT, and friends with a beach resort and helicopter.
> 
> I could do without the Vietnam flashbacks though.


I think Magnum and Smithers were more than just 'friends.'


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Riptide...3 guys and a helicopter.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> I think Magnum and Smithers were more than just 'friends.'


Smithers?? 









You mean Higgins??


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I think Magnum and Smithers were more than just 'friends.'













Paul Running said:


> Riptide...3 guys and a helicopter.
> View attachment 363028
> View attachment 363029


I think they had a badass offshore boat as well. I forgot Stephen Hawking had a show.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hondamatic said:


> I’d change the shirt for a cowboy hat, the 308 for a ‘77 TA, and take the special bonus of Sally Field in the 70s.


Burt was a badass back then. It was the first time I heard a guy toss negs at a girl (and it worked). He said something to Sally like "nah, nah, you look fine....cowboys like girls with big legs". lol...so ahead of his time.


laristotle said:


>


I finally watched that movie for the first time a couple years ago. unfortunately, we're spoiled by modern car chase filming and the scene didnt live up to the hype for today. it looked like the idiots at the car show at Harveys on Wednesday nights in the summer leaving the parking lot. Loved the fastback though.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

How about jammin’ gears with a monkey as a side kick? Theme song not in the same class as Magnum, Knight Rider or Dukes, but monkeys dressed up in ppl. clothes tend to trump everything else in terms of the fun factor.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Smithers??
> 
> View attachment 363045
> 
> ...


I realized that after I said it. I should have looked it up to make sure before I posted it. Unfortunately, some things from the 80's are getting a little foggy, especially from that time. I was about to embark on some life changing events, one of them moving to another country.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Roryfan said:


> How about jammin’ gears with a monkey as a side kick? Theme song not in the same class as Magnum, Knight Rider or Dukes, but monkeys dressed up in ppl. clothes tend to trump everything else in terms of the fun factor.


That Chimp is probably still alive. 

Forgot that "Sheriff Lobo" was a spin-off to this.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> I realized that after I said it. I should have looked it up to make sure before I posted it. Unfortunately, some things from the 80's are getting a little foggy, especially from that time. I was about to embark on some life changing events, one of them moving to another country.


I'm more like the theme song from the Goldbergs..._ the past is getting clearer every day_. 

An old Leaf from the 80's (Miroslav Frycer) passed away yesterday. My dad asked if I remembered him. I remembered him, his two line-mates, and their jersey #'s. Ask me Mathews?? I think #34??


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd rather have 2 dobermans i could use to patrol my property from the unsavoury folk like the heart association and the Jehobah's. Seeing Trudeau in blackface flying the helicopter would be cool though lol.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Nope ! I cannot grow any moustache nor beard because of seborrhea.
Moreover, I never had the money to rent a Ferrari...
But I still wear some Hawaïan shirts during the summer !


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

nope ... a frikin funrarri at 40 below ? 
it may be a chick magnet but not with me behind the wheel
the only attention I'd get is from the LEO and his radar gun.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

NO!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

butterknucket said:


>


That is the one I remember and love. The guitar is great. Way better than the Season 1 theme.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Before I ever played guitar, I somehow knew this was slide. Great feel to this one.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

This reminds me about how weird some of the tv show plots were back then. A trucker and a monkey? 3 hot women with a mystery man voice telling them which crimes to solve? An island where fantasies come true? "Bionic" people with robot parts grafted into them?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tomee2 said:


> An island where fantasies come true?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

How can I get in on this 'paid a lot of money to essentially do nothing' lifestyle?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Get elected to gov't.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> How can I get in on this 'paid a lot of money to essentially do nothing' lifestyle?


work hard, nose to the grindstone, pull yourself up by the bootstraps, etc


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Spyder.


Perhaps if you wanted to wear pastels and run around Miami to Jan Hammer repetition. That 365-bodied Corvette chassis was a convertible.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> How can I get in on this 'paid a lot of money to essentially do nothing' lifestyle?


On the show, he got shot at and beat up on a regular basis. Most of our jobs today are much closer to a 'do-nothing lifestyle' as evidenced by the existence of this forum. And he never seemed to have money, he mooched off everyone he knew and never paid his debts. He just got to borrow cool shit. Thats kind of what made the show fun...he was a cad that lucked into a sweet gig.

On another note, did anyone watch the reboot of Magnum PI? I watched the first season then forgot about it. Of all the things that changed, 1 stood out for me...you could make a drinking game from all the times they say "Ferrari" in an episode. Even Higgins-ette had one. Although an acquaintance I know works on the production crew and says they dont receive a dime from FNA.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Uuuuuhhh ..... No.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

With my budget and the type of mustache that I can grow, I'd be more like this;


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I have.
> 
> Have you?


I would totally do that


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I think we need to ponder this a little further.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

No, but I'm thinking I want to get a Hawaiian shirt, a fake mustache, and a Pontiac Fierro and blast that shit. The Ferrari bit is the part that just does not fit my budget.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i'd rather just hire a band to follow me everywhere playing "eye of the tiger" as i strut from here to there.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The original theme slide guitar was played on a Dumble amp. Now you could trade that amp for the car, the shirt, the moustache, the helicopter and a night with Higgins.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

player99 said:


> The original theme slide guitar was played on a Dumble amp. Now you could trade that amp for the car, the shirt, the moustache, the helicopter and a night with Higgins.


Ah yes, the ol' Dumble crystal lettuce!


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Uh...No.


----------

